# Dog Won't Come Inside Unless His Mom Says He Can



## Robert59 (Jul 27, 2020)

Jesse’s family rescued him when he was only 4 weeks old, and ever since then, he’s been the goofiest dog they’ve ever met.

“He is playful and a little silly,” Stephanie Voss, Jesse’s mom, told The Dodo. “He loves being the center of attention and participates in Zoom meetings with my students and me. He is a great helper (actually, he's very nosy), he has to be in the middle of everything. He helps with the dishes and enjoys assisting me when I paint.” 


https://www.msn.com/en-ca/lifestyle...s-mom-says-he-can-brush-his-teeth/ar-BB174l3x


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 27, 2020)

When we first got Marley, I had a terrible time convincing her to come in and stay in at night time.  I don't know how long she lived on her own, but she would dig a hole large enough for her to hunker down in and think she had to sleep there.  Even in the dead of winter with a foot of snow on the ground.  I marvel she survived before we got her.  She still comes alive at night and wants to frolic outside until all hours.  She isn't a long haired dog, but loves cold weather.  What a sweet disposition she has though and tries to please.  She is so starved for love, and she loves being petted.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 27, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Jesse’s family rescued him when he was only 4 weeks old, and ever since then, he’s been the goofiest dog they’ve ever met.
> 
> “He is playful and a little silly,” Stephanie Voss, Jesse’s mom, told The Dodo. “He loves being the center of attention and participates in Zoom meetings with my students and me. He is a great helper (actually, he's very nosy), he has to be in the middle of everything. He helps with the dishes and enjoys assisting me when I paint.”
> 
> ...


Awww... he is such a sweetheart!


----------



## Gaer (Jul 28, 2020)

My Aussie does that.  He will wait outside and look at me to see if he should come inside or not.


----------

